# Oh no, three coyotes!!!!



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

If you have three coyotes come in all at the same time and you have a shot at them all, what one would you shoot first? :sniper:


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

The furthest one out. :sniper:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

The closest shot first.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

It may depend on coyote proximity and how you have armed yourself. If one or two are close and you have a shotgun you shoot them with that. Have either of them lined up for two with one shot?

How far is the long dog? Is he on his way from 1/2 mile? Can you shoot the others while he closes the gap?

There's not nearly enough info to answer the question intelligently.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

I had 5 come in at one time, shot the lead dog and then started picking out the rest. Ended up with three and shot 3 times. Boy, that was a rush. The 2 that made it back into the timber started barking and howling. I tried to get them to show themselves but they wouldn't do it.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I think it depends on if you are by yourself or have a partner with etc. For instance if you have a shotgunner perhaps the rifleman picks off a distance yote and the shotgunner shoots a charging yote at the same time. I am sure if I was in that scenario I would screw something up. :lol:

Also, maybe it depends on the shot they present, whether one is downwind and another isn't, etc. If you shoot a downwind coyote maybe the other will be able to be stopped. If you leave the one downwind and shoot the other that downwind one may never stop. Who knows.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

As I've heard, shoot the easiest first and get ready for another shot. Often they will freeze up and not move or if they do go run off they will usually stop for one quick look back. Then PLOW.


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

I would definitly shoot the farthest one possible. Reason being by doing that you will hopfully confuse the front dogs, and they will be closer to shoot for your follow up shots. Now im saying shoot the furthest one within your comfort range.

A. Shae


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

If the furthest one is well inside my effective range..Then he'd be the first to go.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

I had 3 bobcats come out of a thicket one evening while deer hunting and I tried to shoot the back one first and then try to shoot another but the other 2 hauled butt out of there so fast I didn't have a chance.


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

I never seem to have this enviable dilemma however my theoretical response is:

A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush - Take the closest one first and worry about the others after the first dog goes down.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Centerfire, that's how I'd do it myself. One for sure, maybe a couple more.


----------



## SWMinnesota (Dec 19, 2005)

How about taking the biggest one first?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I say if you have the back dog in range, pick him off. Then the next one in line and finally the lead one. The first year I was deer hunting my dad and I where walking accross a field to go to the truck and get some lunch when the same sort of thing happened to us, except it was a doe and 2 fawns. I shot the back one, then pops shot the middle, the first one didn't know what happened untill we where reloaded and shot at her. We missed her completely, but my point should've been obvious. Sometimes gunshots don't spook animals if they don't have a bullet wizzing by them or they don't see one of thier brothers, sisters, uncles, w/e die in front of them.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I believe that I would miss the closest one first, because I would have the scope on 16x and the AO adjusted for two hundred yards. Then I would miss the other two with the last three shells in my gun, because I kicked over my shooting sticks trying to turn 180 degrees on my butt and my Randy Anderson howler was hitting me in the face when the lanyard got caught on the drawstring of my white balaclava.  And I wouldn't get excited either. 8) Good hunting, Burl


----------



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

sounds like a lot of "bench racing"
I have to say, that given the situation, if they are all there at the same time, it would require a miracle for me with my equipment and experience to kill all of them at the same.

Generally however, i tend to, if possible take my absolute best shot on the most distant dog, ignore the middle one, and make an attempt at the closest one as it runs off.

Jcollins
ME


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Burly1

That sounds about right. You nailed it right on the head.

:beer:


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Get the one with mange first


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Throw a grenade and kill them all.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Try to get them downwind after you fart. That'll whipe 'em all out without much suffuring and there's no pelt damage


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

shoot one of them in the spine and that one should start yippin and stop the other 2 to give you a shot


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

trapper_2 said:


> shoot one of them in the spine and that one should start yippin and stop the other 2 to give you a shot


If you're that good of a shot to hit one in the spine, why not put the first one down solid, then start doing ki-yis to stop the other two yourself? That's a lot more realistic and a lot more sportsman-like.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i agree with fallguy...i think i would probably shoot the farthest one if i felt really comfortable with the shot. then i would try to stop the others, but if i couldn't, i would just take a running shot at the closest one. if i knocked him down, i guess i'd go for the third. by that time though...he's gonna be probably gonna be in the next county. one time i had someone tell me not to get greedy. just shoot the easiest one and see where it goes from there. if you try and wait for the farthest one to get within range, the close one might spot something or wind you and boogie out. taking the others with him. then you're SOL. i can see where he's coming from too. it all depends on the situation i guess.

kase


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I believe in taking the closest one first. I usually take a shotgun, and my .223 with me on every stand. If the 1st one was close enough for shotgun I would take him with that and then switch to the rifle and some ki-yis to slow the next 2 down. The reason I would take the closest one first because I like my odds better, I don't approach each standing think I am going to get more than one coyote to come in. So if I can get one for sure then the others would be a bonus. If I got greedy I would miss them all and walk to the truck empty handed!


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

Let me ask this question, how many hunters have had 3 or more Coyotes come in at the same time? And if so how many did you get?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

1lessdog said:


> Let me ask this question, how many hunters have had 3 or more Coyotes come in at the same time? And if so how many did you get?


BradT and I were calling last fall and I called in 4 at one stand. They went downwind and Brad shot a double. I couldn't move because they were staring right at me. After he shot I started kiyi'ing and one of the other two stopped a ways out and was standing looking at me. It wasnt' coming in any closer so I ended up taking a long shot but missed. That is the most I have seem come in at one time.

The night prior to that we had three come in at one stand. Brad was the caller on that one. I shot two with the rifle and the 3rd Brad shot with his rifle.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

1lessdog, I was with two other guys making a stand in Nevada, they were doing all the shooting. We called in 12 coyotes on one stand, they got two or three lol. 
My partner and I called in 9 coyotes on one stand in Mexico and got them all. 
Many times I've called 3-4-5 + on a stand, not hard to do if you're in the right area. 
The big trick is if they come in one at a time or all at once, all at once id a Chinese fire drill.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was squirrel hunting with a couple friends. I was loaded with only 30 gr of powder in a 45 cal Thompson Center Cherokee. We took a break from hunting drove out into my father-in-laws pasture and sat on a hillside eating a sandwich. The conversation turned to calling and coyotes. I bet these guys I could call in a coyote with the turkey call I had in my possible bag. I squealed on it hard and it sounded like a rabbit in distress. A lone coyote showed up across a valley and sat there at about 200 yards. We lay still in the grass and soon he bedded down. Next a fox came trotting in and closed to about 100 yards. Then he bolted like the devil was after him. I looked north and here comes six more coyotes all together at us. When the lead two disappeared from view directly below us I ran to the edge of the hill for a close shot. They were at the bottom about 75 yards away and already departing fast. That big octagon barrel completely blotted out the coyotes when I tried to lead them below me. You can't hit if you don't shoot so I let one rip as I pulled far out ahead of them. Nothing!
Another time I was evidently on the boundary of a territory. I don't know for sure how many were there, but I think there was five, six, or seven in each of two packs. When they hit a valley to the west and east of me, both about 300 yards, none came up out of the valley. They just stayed out of sight barking and threatening each other I guess. I lay there for an hour thinking one might show themselves. After the sun went down and I couldn't see anymore I thought I might as well go back to camp and have supper.
I and a friend called in three. I did something I had not done for 30 years. As the coyotes got closer I bent over further and further. I wasn't watching and I had the call close to my scope and fogged, no iced it up, so thick I couldn't wipe off. My friend dropped two. I was trying to melt the ice off with my thumb. When one got up to escape, I was able to see good enough to knock him down for keeps.


----------



## top dog (Jan 18, 2007)

I called 4 in tonight on my fkrst set, they came with the wind and we're directly behind me. I guess i Acted out Burly1's plan as my Bi-Fur-Pod fell over when I turned to shoot free hand they all stopped abot 40 yards out. No excuses, I just screwed up, got too excited and missed the standing shot . So I shot 3 more times while they ran off just too see how fast I could miss somemore! Made 6 more sets and saw nothing but an owl. Kind of depressing to go out and miss. Tommorrow it's back to the range and a change of rifles just to see if it changes my luck.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Top dog if I read you right, that's a good example of calling "into the wind" when coyotes almost always circle downwind. 
To bad you wern't looking in a downwind direction, I'm sure you could of got a couple of those coyotes.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

What I do is shoot the one that can get away first. It does not matter if he is closest or farthest out. Then it is put the ammo out as accurately as I can. That is why we have 20 rds mags.

Just remember nothing is out of range you only have to aim up.


----------



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

ive called in 4 plus before in one sit and at one time...
ive never taken more than 2 on my own though... and even with my AR, im not sure if i really could...
i have been involved, however on a hunt where 5 were called in and between 4 guys we killed em all... that was a complete miracle, and only because my buddy has a automatic 12 gauge with a patternmaster choke.. us rifle boys were a little jealous.

Jcollins
ME


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Way to go imajeep. Like I said, when they all come in at once it's a Chinese fire drill but fun :lol: . 
People, last time I did clips I was in the U.S. Army back in 62 an 63, Now I just need one shot at a time out of a tack-driving bolt action rifle. :wink:


----------



## badlander (Dec 15, 2006)

When I think of a triple I think of 3 or more Coyotes coming at once. I have shot many Triples in the last 20 yrs. And only 1 Quad. But many doubles but then have a single come in and shoot that one. To me thats 3 in a stand and a double and a single. And a few Triples with singles coming in. But the most Coyotes I have ever drug back to the Truck is 6 by myself. And I was only away from the truck for 45 mins. But to shoot a triple or a quad you better get after it. I think it real easy to shoot a double. The trick is pick your shots and dont miss. If you miss one theres a good chance its not going to stop again.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

badlander, to me it's how many come in on one stand. One at a time or all at once well get you the same result in the end. They are all dead, some are dead or none are dead. :lol: It all comes down to what you're use to I guess :wink:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I have shot many doubles but have only had a few chances at triples. I have had quads come in multiple times in MT but can never seem to get the third one down. My partner out there called in nine on what stand and shot three. I believe that was three, three and two that came into that stand. I have only been involved in shooting three coyotes on a stand once and that was with Fallguy.


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

I posted this back in Jan 2005, I'm not saying this is a once in a lifetime. But give me the chance and i'm going to try it again.

3 COYOTES IN 2 SHOTS

Tell me what you would have did.Called in 4 tonight at one time.First one was 100yds.Standing looking right at me. 2nd and 3rd were 200yds standing broad side right next to each other.(chest to chest).4th was 225 yds sitting down.Tell me what shot you would take.This is a true story no B.S.I am shooting 243 58 gr. Vmax at 3850fps.

Now heres the kicker Im not going to say what I did till tomorrow night.I have always said take the gimme.So what did I do?And what would you have done?

This is what I did.I took the 2 at 200 yds.One shot 2 kills and the went for the 225 yd one put he got over the hill.The one at 100 yds ran and I blew hard on the call.Stopped him at 175 yds and took him in the chest.2 shots and 3 Coyotes never did it before,But if given the chance I would do it again.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

I guess I got lucky in this department. I had 5 come into the call all together at one stand and killed 3 with my AR15.


----------

